
Ask HN: What functional programming language(s) do you use? - vram22
And what are your thoughts about it&#x2F;them? Feel free to mention both pros and cons, and anything else, like what you use it for, market demand (perceived), community, docs, tools, etc.
======
davidw
Erlang - it does stuff that's handy for me in the real world.

~~~
vram22
Cool.

------
georgewsinger
We've used Haskell to make a VR Linux Desktop prototype called Simula:
[https://github.com/SimulaHS/Simula](https://github.com/SimulaHS/Simula)

------
0b01
Rust. It's fast and the syntax feels like OCaml/Haskell. Like Haskell, the
compiler does a LOT for you.

It's the practical Haskell.

------
vram22
I am checking out F# myself. Still early, but seems interesting and powerful.

------
vram22
P.S. Thanks to all who reply.

